# Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 2, 2016)

```
<p><em>You have until Saturday, February 27, 2016 to preorder a Canon EOS-1D X Mark II and get a free 64gb CFast card and CFast reader, that is a $300 value.</em></p>
<p>You can now  preorder the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II camera body and the WFT-E8A wifi accessory from these authorized Canon retailers.</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Premium Kit $5999 (Reg $6299): <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1221604-REG/canon_0931c016_eos_1d_x_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=www.adorama.com/ICA1DXM2KP.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1m9GcsS" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/23Mjw42" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Body $5999: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1220852-REG/canon_eos_1d_x_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=www.adorama.com/ICA1DXM2.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a>  | <a href="http://amzn.to/1POeZDG" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/20cZSJO" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
<li>Canon WFT-E8A $599: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1221610-REG/canon_1173c001_wft_e7a_wireless_file_transmitter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAWFTE8A.html?KWID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1POf7D2" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/23MjDMI" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
</ul>
<p>The Canon EOS-1D X Mark II body is scheduled to begin shipping on April 25, 2016 according to Amazon and the Canon Store.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Damnit.... lot of money about to leave my wallet....


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



PureClassA said:


> Damnit.... lot of money about to leave my wallet....



Yup.

I got my pre-order in minutes before the CR post and Adorama and B&H emails!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



PureClassA said:


> Damnit.... lot of money about to leave my wallet....



Nah, it won't leave your wallet until your credit card agency bills you, which won't happen until after it ships


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

HOW MANY WEEK/MONTHS TILL WE GET SOME 5d4 NEWS AND ANNOUNCEMENTS


----------



## Trailgoer (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Just ordered mine from B&H!!! Can't wait until April!!!


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Why would anyone pre-order? A serious question.

What is so incredibly urgent that you can't wait a few months until after it has shipped?


----------



## twagn (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Why do people stand in line at Apple stores?


----------



## tpatana (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Specs weren't good enough to pre-order. Need to wait for real life pics @ISO6400 and 12800. If those are stellar, then my credit card might weep.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



twagn said:


> Why do people stand in line at Apple stores?



Yup, don't understand that one either!


----------



## tpatana (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



expatinasia said:


> twagn said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people stand in line at Apple stores?
> ...



They don't have internet and cannot order online?


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



tpatana said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > twagn said:
> ...



I thought they just wanted to get on TV! 

This new 1DX is amazing, but it's not like Canon are only going to make a few, there'll be plenty to go around.

I will hopefully be able to try it in real-life situation in April, then I will wish I hadn't as I will want to buy it. My 1DX is looking a little beat up!


----------



## Trailgoer (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



expatinasia said:


> Why would anyone pre-order? A serious question.
> 
> What is so incredibly urgent that you can't wait a few months until after it has shipped?



I preordered since I have a couple of trips in May and it would be nice to have the new camera for the trips.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Trailgoer said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone pre-order? A serious question.
> ...



How about a daughter's wedding in May? Stick with the 6D or jump on the 1DX II (I don't have a 1DX)?
I'm betting I could snag some HD video she'd be very pleased with. Doubt she'll have any video otherwise.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Preorder is now open here in Norway, so I pushed the button. I hope to have seen enough initial reviews and sample shots to make a more qualified decision before cancellation rights are gone (which I won´t use anyway ... :)

I would have liked to see a few more pixels, like 24MP, but 20,2 will do. Full AF functionality (almost) at f8 is awesome and combined with further improvements in the AF system, excessive buffer capacity, improved DR and apparently also shadow noise, makes it worth it. Close to 9MP frame grabs from 4k at 60 fps will also be a cool feature to try. I am also very interested in the silent mode(s). If it is anything like the 5DSR, it is most welcome.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

I notice, with great interest, that Amazon USA is offering the 'kit', that includes a CFast card and reader, for $299 off.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

I just had a call from my retailer, who wanted my CPS number. Apparently, due to platinum status, I am now first in line


----------



## john1970 (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Pre-ordered today at 5:40 am. Hopefully it shows up in late April / early May as expected.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Sigh... I only just bought the 1DX M1 four months ago and have completely fallen in love with it over my 5D3's....... I guess it's time to sell them or just save 70 euros a day and I'll be able to pick the 1dx mk2 up on release :'(



R.I.P wallet.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Eldar said:


> I just had a call from my retailer, who wanted my CPS number. Apparently, due to platinum status, I am now first in line



Eldar, I would expect no less.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



expatinasia said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a call from my retailer, who wanted my CPS number. Apparently, due to platinum status, I am now first in line
> ...


That was a terrible post ... I was just so thrilled with getting a treat :


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

What the hell, I just preordered one, too. I know I'll buy one eventually so I might as well get the most out of my 1D X to fund the upgrade.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



mackguyver said:


> What the hell, I just preordered one, too. I know I'll buy one eventually so I might as well get the most out of my 1D X to fund the upgrade.


 ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Eldar said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell, I just preordered one, too. I know I'll buy one eventually so I might as well get the most out of my 1D X to fund the upgrade.
> ...


We're both suckers, aren't we?


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



expatinasia said:


> Why would anyone pre-order? A serious question.



Why not? I know I'm going to buy it anyway, so why not get it early?

I've still got all of the same "protection" as someone who waits. If it's a lemon or a defective design it'll go back.

On the flip side, if it's a great camera then I'll have it longer before the 1Dx iii.

My 1Dx has a sub-700 serial number, had none of the recalls and has been flawless since day 1.



expatinasia said:


> What is so incredibly urgent that you can't wait a few months until after it has shipped?



I have events in late April, May and August so far...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

From the press release: "A redeveloped full-frame 20.2MP CMOS sensor pairs with dual DIGIC 6+ image processors to avail notable image quality and accuracy"

Hmmm, what other Canon FF camera has a 20.2 MP CMOS sensor? If you said, "the 6D", then you get the prize. I have been saying for years that the 6D has one of Canon's best sensors ever, and it is my guess that this is the next generation of that sensor.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> From the press release: "A redeveloped full-frame 20.2MP CMOS sensor pairs with dual DIGIC 6+ image processors to avail notable image quality and accuracy"
> 
> Hmmm, what other Canon FF camera has a 20.2 MP CMOS sensor? If you said, "the 6D", then you get the prize. I have been saying for years that the 6D has one of Canon's best sensors ever, and it is my guess that this is the next generation of that sensor.



Ha ha ! I made a tongue-in-cheek comment on another thread that maybe Canon had been testing the sensor (sans DPAF) in the 6D all along ! ;D


----------



## Eldar (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



mackguyver said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


He he, indeed we are. But happy ones ;D


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

This is the camera I have been waiting for. I'm not sure if I'm ready for the big leagues but there is only one way to find out 8).


----------



## GuyF (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Jeez, don't you know you shouldn't make a move 'til DxO pass judgement? :

Here in the UK, Calumet are doing 24mths interest-free credit plus a free 64gb CFast card and reader.....hmmmm 8)


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



GuyF said:


> Jeez, don't you know you shouldn't make a move 'til DxO pass judgement? :
> 
> Here in the UK, Calumet are doing 24mths interest-free credit plus a free 64gb CFast card and reader.....hmmmm 8)


Too funny - but remember that they test Nikons outdoors in the Sahara at Noon and Canons underground in a Siberian coal mine - then deduct 30% off the score for being a Canon 

That interest free deal would be nice to have here in the US, but after selling my 1D X and my 2nd kidney, I should be able to pay off my bill when it arrives ;D


----------



## dcm (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> From the press release: "A redeveloped full-frame 20.2MP CMOS sensor pairs with dual DIGIC 6+ image processors to avail notable image quality and accuracy"
> 
> Hmmm, what other Canon FF camera has a 20.2 MP CMOS sensor? If you said, "the 6D", then you get the prize. I have been saying for years that the 6D has one of Canon's best sensors ever, and it is my guess that this is the next generation of that sensor.



Hmmm, could make the 6D2 even more interesting if they use the same sensor. Always planned to upgrade from 6D to 1DX2 - think this would be everything I could want. Still might want until 5D4 and 6D2 are announced.


----------



## GuyF (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



mackguyver said:


> That interest free deal would be nice to have here in the US, but after selling my 1D X and my 2nd kidney, I should be able to pay off my bill when it arrives ;D



Yup, though I've got the cash waiting, I saw the deal and thought it could be better to spread the load (but on the other hand I'll still be paying off the full price when it will have no doubt dropped a little ).

I'll still wait to see what the 5D4 might deliver and then make my choice (after seeing what the inside of a lens cap looks like at all ISOs).


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

For any Canadians out there, the retail price is being listed at $7999 but at some retailers includes a C-Fast Card and reader. However, the good news is that the CPS price is $6700. A nice $1300 discount and brings it down the the price of the 1DX when it was released. The 1DX had about a $800 CPS discount down to around $6000. Considering how bad our dollar is that CPS price is a welcome relief.

Also for US customers B&H (and Amazon) is listing the package with C-Fast card and reader at the same $5999 price as without so looks like you can get a free card and reader if you preorder.


----------



## midluk (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



mackguyver said:


> That interest free deal would be nice to have here in the US, but after selling my 1D X and my 2nd kidney, I should be able to pay off my bill when it arrives ;D


Have you tried to sell a part of your liver? I have heard it will grow back eventually.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



midluk said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > That interest free deal would be nice to have here in the US, but after selling my 1D X and my 2nd kidney, I should be able to pay off my bill when it arrives ;D
> ...


They told me it was too damaged from all the drinking I've done ;D

I was going to sell my ears, but then I wouldn't be able to hear that glorious 14/16 FPS shutter   ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



arbitrage said:


> For any Canadians out there, the retail price is being listed at $7999 but at some retailers includes a C-Fast Card and reader.  However, the good news is that the CPS price is $6700. A nice $1300 discount and brings it down the the price of the 1DX when it was released. The 1DX had about a $800 CPS discount down to around $6000. Considering how bad our dollar is that CPS price is a welcome relief.
> 
> Also for US customers B&H (and Amazon) is listing the package with C-Fast card and reader at the same $5999 price as without so looks like you can get a free card and reader if you preorder.



Which makes it a very cheap camera, that is $4,800 US! Anybody know what the CPS discount is in the USA and I presume you have to pay state sales tax?


----------



## kaihp (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



arbitrage said:


> Also for US customers B&H (and Amazon) is listing the package with C-Fast card and reader at the same $5999 price as without so looks like you can get a free card and reader if you preorder.



From what I can tell from the Canon DK website, Canon is offering the same CFast card & reader _for free_ if you buy and register before October 1st, 2016.

I just checked: same applies to Norway, *Eldar*. (Congrats on being first in line for the 1Dx2  )


----------



## GuyF (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Curious how the 1DX2 and Nikon D5 are the same price (£5199) here in the UK. Did someone say "price fixing"?

Just seems a bit too coincidental that both flagships are exactly the same price. Conspiracy theorists to the rescue!


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



GuyF said:


> Curious how the 1DX2 and Nikon D5 are the same price (£5199) here in the UK. Did someone say "price fixing"?
> 
> Just seems a bit too coincidental that both flagships are exactly the same price. Conspiracy theorists to the rescue!



Guy, stop being stupid, everybody knows the manufacturers are told their pricing by DXO who work them out by entering specs into a very complicated and weighted proprietary algorithm. It is, indeed, the very origin of the famous saying, "a riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma".

It seems Canon have eventually worked out the algorithm, smart money is on industrial espionage because those in the know have let slip the secret to the weighting is dialed in on a multi wheeled rotating encrypting cypher and the one man who built it disappeared on a vacation to North Korea. 

But that is all just rumour........


----------



## Trailgoer (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



privatebydesign said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > For any Canadians out there, the retail price is being listed at $7999 but at some retailers includes a C-Fast Card and reader.  However, the good news is that the CPS price is $6700. A nice $1300 discount and brings it down the the price of the 1DX when it was released. The 1DX had about a $800 CPS discount down to around $6000. Considering how bad our dollar is that CPS price is a welcome relief.
> ...




Checked with CPS USA and no discount in the US


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

What do we expect the delivery dates to be? I have an event April 22-24 that would be ideally suited for this body. If I can get concurrence from "the boss" I may just have to pre-order. Life is too short to wait to see what the 5D4 will be like and then rationalize the purchase of one over the other.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



JMZawodny said:


> What do we expect the delivery dates to be? I have an event April 22-24 that would be ideally suited for this body. If I can get concurrence from "the boss" I may just have to pre-order. Life is too short to wait to see what the 5D4 will be like and then rationalize the purchase of one over the other.


Canon USA shows April 29th. B&H is typically a few days ahead of that, but probably not in time for your event. Then again, it could arrive in mid April, late May, or any other time. I would definitely have a plan B.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



mackguyver said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > What do we expect the delivery dates to be? I have an event April 22-24 that would be ideally suited for this body. If I can get concurrence from "the boss" I may just have to pre-order. Life is too short to wait to see what the 5D4 will be like and then rationalize the purchase of one over the other.
> ...



*sigh* That always seems to be the way things work out. Well I have June events too. Those should be safe. I guess the April event will be the last hurrah for my faithful 7-year-old 5D2. I'll also have the 7D2 for the daytime action. Thanks.


----------



## cosinaphile (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

tragically, and insulting to the intelligence and the pocketbook, is the price of the new dual charger from canon 
the price for this lump of black polycarbonate and few bits of metal is $ 399.00 ....anyone who understands cameras and equipment must surely realize that this probably costs 3 or 4 dollars usa to manufacture , likely in china 

canon has greed and disrespect of its users and the forefront of its agenda as a business... users should boycott this item and let canon know in an e mail .....let this become news and an embarassment to canon .....i firmly believe they deservei it


----------



## tpatana (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



cosinaphile said:


> tragically, and insulting to the intelligence and the pocketbook, is the price of the new dual charger from canon
> the price for this lump of black polycarbonate and few bits of metal is $ 399.00 ....anyone who understands cameras and equipment must surely realize that this probably costs 3 or 4 dollars usa to manufacture , likely in china
> 
> canon has greed and disrespect of its users and the forefront of its agenda as a business... users should boycott this item and let canon know in an e mail .....let this become news and an embarassment to canon .....i firmly believe they deservei it



Luckily I think it comes with a charger.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



tpatana said:


> cosinaphile said:
> 
> 
> > tragically, and insulting to the intelligence and the pocketbook, is the price of the new dual charger from canon
> ...



Of course it does. Don't lose it!

cosinaphile, welcome to CR. Let us know how that boycott works out for you, mmmmkay?


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



JMZawodny said:


> If I can get concurrence from "the boss" I may just have to pre-order. Life is too short to wait to see what the 5D4 will be like and then rationalize the purchase of one over the other.



She's not happy and is making the demand that she gets her own DSLR in return. My daughter wants my 5D2 and a couple of recently replaced zooms. I think this is something I can work with.


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



privatebydesign said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > For any Canadians out there, the retail price is being listed at $7999 but at some retailers includes a C-Fast Card and reader.  However, the good news is that the CPS price is $6700. A nice $1300 discount and brings it down the the price of the 1DX when it was released. The 1DX had about a $800 CPS discount down to around $6000. Considering how bad our dollar is that CPS price is a welcome relief.
> ...



Only in Canada is there such a thing as a CPS discount. The 1DX was $5950. Because of the CPS discount my super telephoto lenses are worth more now than when I bought them. I wouldn't have touched this camera at $8000 retail in Canada but at $6700 it looks a lot more tempting. Anyways, my preorder is in.

And yes I do have to pay 5% tax on the camera. Some Canadians have to pay a lot more....


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



JMZawodny said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > If I can get concurrence from "the boss" I may just have to pre-order. Life is too short to wait to see what the 5D4 will be like and then rationalize the purchase of one over the other.
> ...


Pick up a refurb SL1 for the wife and you're good to go


----------



## tpatana (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



arbitrage said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > arbitrage said:
> ...



What you need to get the CPS discount? I assume not enough to drive to Vancouver?


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Haven't seen an Aussie price yet but assume it will be north of AUD$8,000. Oh well, have to start saving (and selling).


----------



## beardsquad (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

You know, I'm a little irked by the pricing on the AC adapter. The DR-E19 DC coupler is $250, but you obviously need the other half too, the AC-E19, which is $400. $650? Really? 

In contrast the ACK-E4 kit for the 1DX, which comes with BOTH the coupler and the AC power adapter is $100.

Sure, no one else makes this accessory presently and people will likely not risk their 1DXIIs with the eventual 3rd party accessories, but I am genuinely wondering what justifies the price point.



tpatana said:


> cosinaphile said:
> 
> 
> > tragically, and insulting to the intelligence and the pocketbook, is the price of the new dual charger from canon
> ...


----------



## Zv (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



GuyF said:


> Curious how the 1DX2 and Nikon D5 are the same price (£5199) here in the UK. Did someone say "price fixing"?
> 
> Just seems a bit too coincidental that both flagships are exactly the same price. Conspiracy theorists to the rescue!



£5199? Ouch! Sorry to hear that. That's about $7,500. I really hate UK pricing of camera equipment.


----------



## localhost (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



dslrdummy said:


> Haven't seen an Aussie price yet but assume it will be north of AUD$8,000. Oh well, have to start saving (and selling).



http://www.camerahouse.com.au/products/DSLR/Canon-EOS-1DXII-Body-Digital-SLR-Camera.aspx

AUD$8999 = USD$6300

Same price as Nikon D5


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



localhost said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't seen an Aussie price yet but assume it will be north of AUD$8,000. Oh well, have to start saving (and selling).
> ...


Thanks (I think). I was hoping for no higher than $8,500. Might see it come down a little bit once Nikon reduce the D5 which some are predicting.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



kaihp said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > Also for US customers B&H (and Amazon) is listing the package with C-Fast card and reader at the same $5999 price as without so looks like you can get a free card and reader if you preorder.
> ...


Thanks, I am really looking forward to this one!

And Yes, they deliver a 64GB Sandisk CFast card and a reader as part of the package.


----------



## eml58 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



localhost said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't seen an Aussie price yet but assume it will be north of AUD$8,000. Oh well, have to start saving (and selling).
> ...



Yes, but it's only USD$200 more than B&H, in Aus you pay import Tax on anything over AUD$1000, so I figure what the hell, 200 bucks is fine & I need that Camera, well..... not really, but I want it, and now I've pre ordered so I'm feeling fine.

And it comes with that charger thingy that someone complained about the price in an earlier post, so I get the expensive boycott-able charger thingy free, sort of.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Eldar said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Sincere apologies, Eldar. I did not mean anything negative or even sarcastic by it, but I can see how my comment may have come across in the wrong way. I have every respect for you, and the images you post. Thanks.


----------



## GuyF (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



privatebydesign said:


> It seems Canon have eventually worked out the algorithm, smart money is on industrial espionage because those in the know have let slip the secret to the weighting is dialed in on a multi wheeled rotating encrypting cypher and the one man who built it disappeared on a vacation to North Korea.
> 
> But that is all just rumour........



Wow, talk about letting the cat out the bag....unless of course you're a Sony counter-spy.


----------



## GuyF (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Zv said:


> £5199? Ouch! Sorry to hear that. That's about $7,500. I really hate UK pricing of camera equipment.



And people wonder why there is a market for grey imports.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



GuyF said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > £5199? Ouch! Sorry to hear that. That's about $7,500. I really hate UK pricing of camera equipment.
> ...



I agree, it's absolute madness.

When I buy expensive CF cards I buy them from the States and get them sent to Hong Kong which is next door to where the things are made. They still cost well over half (about a quarter of the price) of what they would have cost to buy locally! And that's just a few hundred US dollars worth of gear. Crazy.


----------



## fentiger (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

don't forget here in the UK we have to pay VAT @20%, so your £5199, £1039 will go straight to the government coffers, if you are business you can reclaim that back


----------



## kaihp (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



expatinasia said:


> When I buy expensive CF cards I buy them from the States and get them sent to Hong Kong which is next door to where the things are made. They still cost well over half (about a quarter of the price) of what they would have cost to buy locally! And that's just a few hundred US dollars worth of gear. Crazy.



And on top of that, your risk of getting a fake CF card drops significantly at the same time.

Ecco has a shoe factory just outside Xiamen (China), and in the city a pair of men's shoes would be ~2500DKK. In Denmark, they were maybe 900DKK - and I could get the 25% VAT returned, when I lived in Xiamen. The mind boggles.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



arbitrage said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > arbitrage said:
> ...



Are you in Alberta (no sales tax)? I'm debating how to proceed here in Edmonton. Last purchase was the 11-24 from McBains. I take it you deal with Canon Canada?

Jack


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



arbitrage said:


> For any Canadians out there, the retail price is being listed at $7999 but at some retailers includes a C-Fast Card and reader. However, the good news is that the CPS price is $6700. A nice $1300 discount and brings it down the the price of the 1DX when it was released.



Really? $1300 off? I got my Platnium CPS membership right after I bought my first 1DX, so I didn't take advantage. If it's really $1300 off, I'm definitely buying the Mark II. 

I'm heading straight to The Camera Store in Calgary when I'm home from London in March!


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Jack Douglas said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Also look at The Camera Store in Calgary Alberta. They are absolutely fantastic.


----------



## pedro (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Eldar said:


> Preorder is now open here in Norway, so I pushed the button. I hope to have seen enough initial reviews and sample shots to make a more qualified decision before cancellation rights are gone (which I won´t use anyway ... :)
> 
> I would have liked to see a few more pixels, like 24MP, but 20,2 will do. Full AF functionality (almost) at f8 is awesome and combined with further improvements in the AF system, excessive buffer capacity, improved DR and apparently also shadow noise, makes it worth it. Close to 9MP frame grabs from 4k at 60 fps will also be a cool feature to try. I am also very interested in the silent mode(s). If it is anything like the 5DSR, it is most welcome.



@Eldar: I guess, the 24 MP are reserved for the 5DIV ;-) Hopefully the A/D converter is on chip as well...


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Don't suppose any of the Canadian CPS members can buy 2 please, lol, or any Canadian CPS members not interested in a MK II can I use your offer please (my best friend lives in Toronto!) ? ;D ;D

Can$6700 is approx £3350... ouch

I appreciate we have a far higher sales tax which is why UK prices are much higher, but even so. £3350 would be a steal and go nicely with my 1DX. I might even consider "selling" my 1Ds mk IIIs, lol

PS not serious... it would not be worth the risk to your CPS !


----------



## Berty Rampkin (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

The Camera is packed with features, but the 4k may tempt some videographers, but...and its a big but...No built in ND filters, focus peaking, Zebra and all the other bells and whistles for a 'serious' cinematographer?

No doubt the overall specs of the camera pack a punch.

Wouldn't it be great, if they packed in a built in ND filter? :


----------



## Memdroid (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Berty Rampkin said:


> The Camera is packed with features, but the 4k may tempt some videographers, but...and its a big but...No built in ND filters, focus peaking, Zebra and all the other bells and whistles for a 'serious' cinematographer?
> 
> No doubt the overall specs of the camera pack a punch.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great, if they packed in a built in ND filter? :



Last I checked, this was a photo camera with some video functions. Expecting full video/cinema features on a DSLR is not only realistic but drives the price way up than the $6k mark. A serious photographer, where this camera is aimed for, wouldn't even touch it if that was the case.


----------



## gsealy (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Berty Rampkin said:


> The Camera is packed with features, but the 4k may tempt some videographers, but...and its a big but...No built in ND filters, focus peaking, Zebra and all the other bells and whistles for a 'serious' cinematographer?
> 
> No doubt the overall specs of the camera pack a punch.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great, if they packed in a built in ND filter? :



At some point Canon had to distinguish it from the C300 II. True, a built in ND filter would be really nice. The Canon 1DC is best suited to shoot video at an ISO of 400. We are not sure that will be the case for the 1DxII, but we can figure that there will be an optimum ISO value. So, at a higher ISO than 100, then the ND filter definitely comes into play to get exposure or to narrow DOF. (The 1Dc should actually be under exposed a bit.) Having a built in ND would be very, very convenient. 

Again using the 1Dc as a benchmark, I understand that it can internally record 4K and simultaneously externally record HD to an external device such an Atomos Ninja 2. I am expecting the 1DxII to do that too. The Ninja does have peaking and Zebra features, so we could get at it that way.

I am very surprised that the 1DxII doesn't have C- Log. I use Technicolor Cinestyle in my other cameras and I would likely load it on the 1DxII. That will have to do until Canon would do a firmware upgrade, which we can never, ever count on happening. 

Good luck it you buy one. I am getting close to pulling the trigger.


----------



## Tiderace (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

But why order this camera with regards to its video? One should not! It ONLY provides 422 8 Bit HDMI out. This is the same as the 5D Mark III for god sake. Anyone shooting 4K knows that 4K requires MORE detail sharpness, more greyscale information and more color information. For example the $1600 GH4 has 10 bit 422. Good grief Canon this is just not acceptable in a $6000 plus state of the art top of the line camera.


----------



## Besisika (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Tiderace said:


> But why order this camera with regards to its video? One should not! It ONLY provides 422 8 Bit HDMI out. This is the same as the 5D Mark III for god sake. Anyone shooting 4K knows that 4K requires MORE detail sharpness, more greyscale information and more color information. For example the $1600 GH4 has 10 bit 422. Good grief Canon this is just not acceptable in a $6000 plus state of the art top of the line camera.


You seem to know a lot about 4K through HDMI, can you give an example of a recorder for 4K at 60fps and how much does it cost? I am just weighing my options (if this would happen someday)?


----------



## gsealy (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Besisika said:


> Tiderace said:
> 
> 
> > But why order this camera with regards to its video? One should not! It ONLY provides 422 8 Bit HDMI out. This is the same as the 5D Mark III for god sake. Anyone shooting 4K knows that 4K requires MORE detail sharpness, more greyscale information and more color information. For example the $1600 GH4 has 10 bit 422. Good grief Canon this is just not acceptable in a $6000 plus state of the art top of the line camera.
> ...



I don't believe this camera supports external 4K recording, only HD. It is the same as the 1Dc in that regard. 

But I will say that as a benchmark the 1Dc internal 4K is pretty good. (Yes 10 bit is better, no doubt.) It can be graded, and there are lots of online examples. For my 2 cents the biggest things about 4K on this camera is the 60 FPS and the ability to re-frame for HD. That, I can definitely make use of right now. It means I can shoot a scene in 4K and then select optimal HD subframes. This adds a lot of flexibility and will make the HD productions better.


----------



## Peer (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Berty Rampkin said:


> No built in ND filters, focus peaking, Zebra and all the other bells and whistles for a 'serious' cinematographer?



What I'm hoping for is a 1DC2 -- with 10-bit, C-Log, dual CFast, balanced audio, peaking & zebras, etc. -- all ready for the NAB. 

-- peer


----------



## sanj (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Peer said:


> Berty Rampkin said:
> 
> 
> > No built in ND filters, focus peaking, Zebra and all the other bells and whistles for a 'serious' cinematographer?
> ...



yes!!!! me too


----------



## et31 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Berty Rampkin said:


> The Camera is packed with features, but the 4k may tempt some videographers, but...and its a big but...No built in ND filters, focus peaking, Zebra and all the other bells and whistles for a 'serious' cinematographer?
> 
> No doubt the overall specs of the camera pack a punch.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great, if they packed in a built in ND filter? :



That is why you buy a C100, C300, etc. for serious cinematography that has all of the bells and whistles!
Mechanically, it would place the DLSR at a disadvantage to have a ND mechanism for tolerances at the front with the mirror mechanism. Even at the back, other issues would come into play. If Canon added 15+ stops of DR, like what Nikon has been achieving, and optimized light metering for highlights, then you would not need to worry about ND filters.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



et31 said:


> ...15+ stops of DR, like what Nikon has been achieving....



You really should avoid psychoactive drugs, they negatively affect cognitive ability.


----------



## cpsico (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Am I the only one wondering if it's a beefed up 6d sensor....which is amazing in its own right


----------



## tpatana (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



neuroanatomist said:


> et31 said:
> 
> 
> > ...15+ stops of DR, like what Nikon has been achieving....
> ...



Or, he should be sharing.


----------



## iaind (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



GuyF said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > £5199? Ouch! Sorry to hear that. That's about $7,500. I really hate UK pricing of camera equipment.
> ...



Either 1d4 or 5d2 or both will have to go as trade ins 24 months interest free softens the blow


----------



## et31 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



neuroanatomist said:


> et31 said:
> 
> 
> > ...15+ stops of DR, like what Nikon has been achieving....
> ...



Be nice!
...correction: trying to achieve / in the process of approaching that range.
Regardless, Nikon has been ahead of Canon on this area of stops of light when it comes to their sensors.


----------



## gsealy (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



sanj said:


> Peer said:
> 
> 
> > Berty Rampkin said:
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



et31 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > et31 said:
> ...



Correction: at low ISO, with sensors bought from Sony. Especially if you roll your own DxO in some Sony paper and smoke it. I think that even legal recreation in all 50 states!


----------



## et31 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



neuroanatomist said:


> et31 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



True! Higher DR with lower ISOs. Direct proportional decay of DR with increase of ISO range for any camera. 
Unfortunately true also with the Sony patents. At least Canon has the highest number of DSLR patents in the industry, but they are very slow in implementing them into their cameras. I do love my D810 for landscapes (ISO <50) at 14.8 DR. Seems like a waste to spend $4k on a 5DsR with only 12.4 stops of light. 36 megapixels is more than enough with a 7K sensor.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



et31 said:


> I do love my D810 for landscapes (ISO <50) at 14.8 DR.



Ahhh, you have indeed been smoking DxO. Sounds like you skipped the soft stuff and went straight to crack-BS in your pipe. That's some bad mojo, man. 

When you start capturing the highlights and shadows of scenes with >14-stops of DR, be a good neighbor and let us know, mmmmmkay?

Friends don't let friends smoke DxO then take pictures!


----------



## et31 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



neuroanatomist said:


> et31 said:
> 
> 
> > I do love my D810 for landscapes (ISO <50) at 14.8 DR.
> ...



The shadows and highlights are amazing! You should join the dark side of the force!
Photos look more natural and definitely are cleaner at higher ISO values. 
Recovery and noise on the 5D Mark III is "ok"; Good, but not D810 good. 
I don't care. I have both and I am happy. Different tool for a different job.


----------



## PFerrara (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



dslrdummy said:


> localhost said:
> 
> 
> > dslrdummy said:
> ...



They always seem to know just how much you are willing to spend... And then they price it just a little bit more..


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



PFerrara said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > localhost said:
> ...



Exactly my situation. I can't justify about $9000 CAD. I could order but I won't. I must show initiative and sell about $2000 worth of junk for my peace of mind, first. (conscience plays games with me!)

Jack


----------



## brianb (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



BigAntTVProductions said:


> HOW MANY WEEK/MONTHS TILL WE GET SOME 5d4 NEWS AND ANNOUNCEMENTS



Don't you mean YEARS/CENTURIES.......LOL


----------



## eml58 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Definitely worth a look, in particular the touch screen auto tracking feature, insane !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p67plTeMyD8


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



mackguyver said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > JMZawodny said:
> ...



We're good. I only had to give up my EOS M and the complete set of lenses. I won't tell her about EF-EFM adapter though.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Hey Edward, it strikes me that I'd be nuts to buy this and not start shooting a lot more video. After all a lot of folks will love to see quality video, probably more than stills, depending on circumstance and situation. And with favorite L glass ..... I'm excited too. It'll be tough to hold out a year but I think that's what I'll be doing.

Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



et31 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > et31 said:
> ...



'Amazing' and 'good' are subjective. '14.8 stops' is a mathematical deception which you've swallowed hook, line and sinker. Keep on tokin'!


----------



## Diltiazem (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

A Canon ambassador talks about AF and DR. 

 http://rudgr.com/tag/canon-1dx2/


----------



## eml58 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Edward, it strikes me that I'd be nuts to buy this and not start shooting a lot more video. After all a lot of folks will love to see quality video, probably more than stills, depending on circumstance and situation. And with favorite L glass ..... I'm excited too. It'll be tough to hold out a year but I think that's what I'll be doing.
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack, well if video is important to you then the 1Dx II to me, seems a normal Canon upgrade to the Stills side of the 1Dx plus integration of the 1Dc.

I did a comparison on basic Technical specs (on paper), between the 1Dx II and the Nikon D5, on the stills side the D5 seems to have an edge over the 1Dx II, which is a flip when comparing the the 1Dx and both iterations of the D4 (again it's subjective, so please everyone hold off on the Canon Rant stuff), but again the 1Dx II has definitely got the edge over the D5 when you look at the Video side.

And the Canon is $500 cheaper of course.

It will be interesting to see what Nikon do when they bring out the D5s, with Nikon you generally get a chance to feel you threw your money away twice during a Model, with Canon you only get the feeling once, which should be considered a Positive.

The Video does look good on the 1Dx II, it may push me to do more video, maybe, on the stills side there's enough there that I've pre ordered one body, now I just need to off load 2 x 1Dx bodies and 2 x 5DMK III Bodies before I look at a 2nd unit, Botswana in June.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



eml58 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Edward, it strikes me that I'd be nuts to buy this and not start shooting a lot more video. After all a lot of folks will love to see quality video, probably more than stills, depending on circumstance and situation. And with favorite L glass ..... I'm excited too. It'll be tough to hold out a year but I think that's what I'll be doing.
> ...



There'll be a good number of us waiting for your personal reports from Botswana! Video too, but obviously the down side is it's more challenging to share. I'm really upbeat about the new video AF.

Jack


----------



## MTCWBY (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

I bit the bullet and ordered. I'll be in the middle of baseball season and then heading to London in June. Since my last vacation had a shutter failure on the 5D III I won't regret having backup this time.


----------



## et31 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



neuroanatomist said:


> et31 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



"Swallowed hook, line and sinker" Only a sith deals in absolutes! Please explain, o grand poobah :, as to why Canon and Nikon do not release definitive values of DR vs. ISO for their cameras, and why it is left up to several independent websites to create conflicting comparative analyses? Some sites say 12.8, 13.6, 14.8, etc.

In order to quell the argument once and for all, someone needs to properly perform tests like the ones done here:
DSC labs XYLA-21 transmissive chart + IMATEST to have objective results as opposed to a visual subjective analysis looking at waveform visual readouts. 

https://www.cinema5d.com/canon-measured-15-stops-dynamic-range-c300-mark-ii/

Let us know what values you come up with from your own analysis after spending a few $$$ on metrology equipment. You can then set up a new website (call it DxO Rebuttal 2.0 if you must) with the true values and put the problem to rest once and for all.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

One doesn't need fancy, expensive equipment to understand DxO (although as a scientist running several labs, I certainly have access to some, and moreover I know what DxO does isn't 'science'). No, all that's required for refutation is a certain minimum threshold of knowledge and comprehension. 

Since you are touting your camera's 'landscapes (ISO <50) at 14.8 DR', you should be able to show images where you've recorded >14 stops of scene DR in a single image. Can you? No, of course not. But it's good that you find the images 'amazing'!


----------



## et31 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



neuroanatomist said:


> One doesn't need fancy, expensive equipment to understand DxO (although as a scientist running several labs, I certainly have access to some, and moreover I know what DxO does isn't 'science'). No, all that's required for refutation is a certain minimum threshold of knowledge and comprehension.
> 
> Since you are touting your camera's 'landscapes (ISO <50) at 14.8 DR', you should be able to show images where you've recorded >14 stops of scene DR in a single image. Can you? No, of course not. But it's good that you find the images 'amazing'!



After shooting for 3 years with the 5D Mark III, I am happy with the D810 as my second full-frame shooter. There is less shadow noise and better shadow recovery. Additionally, I like the way the sensor is able to deal with highlights and how the resolving power of line detail does not diminish as the ISO is pushed to 12,800 (several tests have been done to confirm this by others and I have seen better retention of detail in my photos as I go into the 6,400 zone). It seemed counter-intuitive that with the 5D having 22Mp and a larger ISO range, the SNR would be less capable than Nikon's 36Mp sensor with a lower native ISO. It was a surprise to see how well the Nikon stood up to the Canon and surpassed it in several areas that I had problems with in photographs over time. It may be subjective to you, but I am happy with the results. Well since Canon is marketing their newer models at 15 stops of light these days, it will most likely be that the camera will be outputting 12.3 stops of light (given the C300 Mark II's metrology procedure revelation at the end of November 2015). 
I now understand what Canon (and most likely what the other companies are doing). They are allowing at least 2 stops of DR to count in the sensor's capabilities based on signal noise (as the SNR converges to zero) from the values that they read. Is it appropriate to do that, even though the values have significant levels of noise? If they are not usable, I do not see why they are are counting them. They should have 2 scales then and write them on the specs sheet of the camera (similar to how they write the megapixel values - actual vs. effective): 
1. Actual measured values of DR with extended range: ~15 stops. 
2. Effective / usable DR: 12.3 stops
(and of course indicate the ISO values for optimized DR)

Why are the companies not releasing this information on their websites under specifications? 
Marketing technique so that you think you are getting more for your money? 

_“(…) on a Millivolt video amplitude scale (with Reference White at the traditional 700 mV) the linear signal output (…) – for those last two stops – are less than one millivolt in amplitude. Even with the impressive 67dB Luma signal to noise specification this means those two steps ARE noisy. Indeed, the definition of Dynamic Range is when the final lower step has a signal to noise of approximately 0 dB.”_


----------



## mkabi (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



arbitrage said:


> For any Canadians out there, the retail price is being listed at $7999 but at some retailers includes a C-Fast Card and reader. However, the good news is that the CPS price is $6700. A nice $1300 discount and brings it down the the price of the 1DX when it was released. The 1DX had about a $800 CPS discount down to around $6000. Considering how bad our dollar is that CPS price is a welcome relief.
> 
> Also for US customers B&H (and Amazon) is listing the package with C-Fast card and reader at the same $5999 price as without so looks like you can get a free card and reader if you preorder.



Question for those that would know... Specifically Canadians... As I am Canadian myself and saw prices for preorder is $7999 at Henry's... This CPS discount is it only for preorders? Only for 1dx2? Can it be used year round?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

ET31, you seem to know what you're talking about and the reality of your observations I wouldn't question since I'm not competent enough. What tends to get people challenged or corrected stems from bold assertions that ruffle feathers; not mine mind you since I'm not that concerned about what others choose to believe or say.

As an example the statement "it will most likely be" is not going to get you any traction. Still, it's a free country thankfully and we still have freedom of speech, never the less we also have to account for what we say.  I love to read the verbal sparing as long as it doesn't get truly nasty!

Jack


----------



## et31 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Jack Douglas said:


> ET31, you seem to know what you're talking about and the reality of your observations I wouldn't question since I'm not competent enough. What tends to get people challenged or corrected stems from bold assertions that ruffle feathers; not mine mind you since I'm not that concerned about what others choose to believe or say.
> 
> As an example the statement "it will most likely be" is not going to get you any traction. Still, it's a free country thankfully and we still have freedom of speech, never the less we also have to account for what we say.  I love to read the verbal sparing as long as it doesn't get truly nasty!
> 
> Jack



Agreed! and I thank you!
-Jimmy


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



et31 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > One doesn't need fancy, expensive equipment to understand DxO (although as a scientist running several labs, I certainly have access to some, and moreover I know what DxO does isn't 'science'). No, all that's required for refutation is a certain minimum threshold of knowledge and comprehension.
> ...



Neuro: "What is the average airspeed of a unladen European swallow?"
et31: "Yellow. No, blue."

It's quite apparent you're going to persist in ignoring the issue I raised. Fine, done. 



et31 said:


> Why are the companies not releasing this information on their websites under specifications?



Probably because outside of a small number of individuals who frequent tech-based Internet forums, no one really cares all that much.


----------



## GuyF (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



neuroanatomist said:


> Neuro: "What is the average airspeed of a unladen European swallow?"



The same as two tied together but only if they're carrying a coconut strung between them. However DxO measured the African swallow to be faster.


----------



## et31 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



et31 said:


> Neuro: "What is the average airspeed of a unladen European swallow?"
> et31: "Yellow. No, blue."
> 
> It's quite apparent you're going to persist in ignoring the issue I raised. Fine, done.
> ...



...and the thousands of professional photographers that invest $$$ in prof. equipment don't care either when they go to purchase the cameras on B&H, Adorama, etc.? Cine people care about lux for low light exposure, and that is readily available in the specs, but DR is not for photogs. 

I'm a theoretician. If 14.8EV is measured from the sensor, but only 12.3EV is usable, then I will correctly say that my camera has a 14.8EV max threshold in the limit as the SNR approaches zero, but only 12.3EV capable for effective use.

Same thing for the unladen European swallow: Graham K. Taylor et al. show that as a rule of thumb, the speed of a flying animal is roughly 3 times frequency times amplitude (U ≈ 3fA). Averaging the above numbers and plugging them in to the Strouhal equation for cruising flight (fA/U = 7 beats per second * 0.18 meters per beat / 9.5 meters per second) yields a Strouhal number of roughly 0.13. So, average approximation of 11 meters per second. Theoretically, they could achieve a "dynamic range" of 13-14 mps (see what I did there); however, in actuality it could be 10.1-10.8 mps as birds are subjectively different from one another (even by the smallest amounts in wing length, body mass, mixed species, etc).

Have a nice life! Toodles!


----------



## GuyF (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Careful et31, Neuro has a vicious streak a mile wide - look at the bones!!!

(I wonder how many reading this will get the references )


----------



## wallstreetoneil (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



mkabi said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > For any Canadians out there, the retail price is being listed at $7999 but at some retailers includes a C-Fast Card and reader. However, the good news is that the CPS price is $6700. A nice $1300 discount and brings it down the the price of the 1DX when it was released. The 1DX had about a $800 CPS discount down to around $6000. Considering how bad our dollar is that CPS price is a welcome relief.
> ...




I was quoted a $6800 CPS price by Henry's - not the $6700 that was mentioned above - maybe it is $6799 but they told me $6800. 

For 1D bodies, L glass and certain flashes, there is alway a CPS price - it is not just on pre-orders.


----------



## haupt (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



GuyF said:


> Careful et31, Neuro has a vicious streak a mile wide - look at the bones!!!
> 
> (I wonder how many reading this will get the references )



*brings forward The Holy Handgrenade of Antioch and counts to exactly three*


----------



## IsaacImage (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



wallstreetoneil said:


> mkabi said:
> 
> 
> > arbitrage said:
> ...



Vistek same $6800 as well.
What store is $6700 ??


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



et31 said:


> ...and the thousands of professional photographers that invest $$$ in prof. equipment don't care either when they go to purchase the cameras on B&H, Adorama, etc.? Cine people care about lux for low light exposure, and that is readily available in the specs, but DR is not for photogs.



Thousands of professional photographers are a drop in the bucket of the number of dSLRs sold. Thanks for making my point. 




et31 said:


> I'm a theoretician. If 14.8EV is measured from the sensor, but only 12.3EV is usable, then I will correctly say that my camera has a 14.8EV max threshold in the limit as the SNR approaches zero, but only 12.3EV capable for effective use.



Ahhhh...so you believe that DxO actually _measured_ 14.8 stops of DR from the D810's sensor. 

Snicker. Cachinnate. Chortle. Guffaw. 

As I stated, you swallowed their BS bait hook, line and sinker and are now regurgitating it elsewhere on the Internet. Going down and coming back up, it's still the same smelly mess. I'd wish you luck washing the taste from your mouth, but it seems you enjoy it too much.


----------



## et31 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



neuroanatomist said:


> et31 said:
> 
> 
> > ...and the thousands of professional photographers that invest $$$ in prof. equipment don't care either when they go to purchase the cameras on B&H, Adorama, etc.? Cine people care about lux for low light exposure, and that is readily available in the specs, but DR is not for photogs.
> ...



ABRAHAM 
Do you bite your thumb at us, sir?

SAMPSON 
I do bite my thumb, sir!

Be not the insulting Frenchman!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

I think you're the one 14.8-stopping in my general direction.


----------



## mkabi (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



wallstreetoneil said:


> mkabi said:
> 
> 
> > arbitrage said:
> ...



That's good to know... thank you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



et31 said:


> I'm a theoretician. If 14.8EV is measured from the sensor, but only 12.3EV is usable, then I will correctly say that my camera has a 14.8EV max threshold in the limit as the SNR approaches zero, but only 12.3EV capable for effective use.



In fairness, I should acknowledge there's an off chance you actually _do_ believe DxO measured the D810 sensor at 14.8 stops of DR – after all, theoreticians are sometimes weak on analysis and interpretation of actual data. If that's the case, be aware that what they actually measured was 13.7 stops of DR. Accordingly, if you try to capture a scene with more than 13.7 stops, you're going to clip detail in the shadows, highlights, or both. 

You're regurgitating the value they give for 'Print DR' which is two lies for the price of one, since they neither print nor measure an image. Instead, they calculate the DR of an image downsampled to an arbitrary 8 MP. Downsample further, DR artificially goes even higher (artificial in the sense that while DR does mathematically increase, you'll never recover the clipped data). Downsample less, DR artificially goes less high. Regardless, data outside of the actually measured DR (of 13.7 stops for the D810) are unrecoverably lost at capture. So, while you can state that your D810 has 14.8 stops of DR until you're blue in the face, it's not a _correct_ statement. Theorize upon that. 

More likely, you do understand the above and are just flatulating along our approximate vector. In that case, I suggest you emulate Brave, Brave Sir Robin and run away. Scarper. Bugger off.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



et31 said:


> If they are not usable, I do not see why they are are counting them. They should have 2 scales then and write them on the specs sheet of the camera (similar to how they write the megapixel values - actual vs. effective)



Because that is how the iso says to measure it. It is an internationally recognized standard.

I wouldn't disagree, but the sticking point would always be the definition of 'usable', and that is one of the problems with Imatest. For instance a newspaper with a 72 dpi requirement is going to be a lot more accepting of noise in an image than most bird photographers.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



privatebydesign said:


> Because that is how the iso says to measure it.



ISO? That's exactly what we've been discussing – some guys In Search Of a sanctified chalice. Please try to keep up!


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Because that is how the iso says to measure it.
> ...



Sorry, I have been working for the day, I am about to go pick on Rishi now.........

;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



privatebydesign said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Ahhh, I believe I've heard of him – he's one of the Knights Who Say Ni(kon), right?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Don't worry, it's only a flesh wound. ;D


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



privatebydesign said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



And now for something completely different.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Hey this is getting good!

Jack


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



JMZawodny said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Lovely Spam
Wonderful Spam
Lovely Spam
Wonderful Spam
Spam Spam
Spam Spam
Lovely Spam
Lovely Spam


----------



## et31 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



neuroanatomist said:


> et31 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a theoretician. If 14.8EV is measured from the sensor, but only 12.3EV is usable, then I will correctly say that my camera has a 14.8EV max threshold in the limit as the SNR approaches zero, but only 12.3EV capable for effective use.
> ...



I see. So 14.8 is the 8MP-print normalized DR, 
and 13.7 is the native resolution DR ("print" vs "screen" in DXO's data)

I only work with RAW files, so I did not realize that this DXO site and others are basing their values off of reduced JPEG images. That's cheating and not telling the true story! :-\

I scoured through a lot of nonsense before I read that statement an hour ago on a different site. That paragraph above was all you had to say earlier. Try helping others understand the process instead of bashing them with sneering remarks.

I found a more thorough explanation. Finally!



> Process a RAW file with Adobe Camera Raw using the Auto setting (then tweaking from there).
> The Canon 5D Mark III's raw file scored 0.7 f-stop more in total dynamic range (12.5 vs 11.8 f-stops), but the score at the highest quality level increased only 0.07 f-stops from 7.8 to 7.87, which is an insignificant improvement and below average these days. This is due to the somewhat high noise in the 5D Mark III's darker shadows, as indicated when comparing the bottom-left Pixel Noise plot in the Imatest chart. *The Nikon D800/D800E for instance managed significantly better scores of 9.98 f-stops at the highest quality level, and 13.3 f-stops total dynamic range. See below for a comparison of shadow noise between the Canon 5D Mark III and Nikon D800/D800E.*
> 
> 100% crops from steps 32 to 34 of our Stouffer stepchart raw shots at ISO 100, converted with Adobe Camera Raw 6.7 with noise reduction turned all the way down. Boosts at equal values to show difference:
> ...



Source: http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-5d-mkiii/canon-5d-mkiiiA5.HTM

Now, this review was done with the older D800E (which had a low pass filter for anti-aliasing and did not have a sharp look). The D810 has a redesigned sensor and removal of the low pass filter, which creates the best effect. 

Yep! Overall, that is what I have seen with my photos when I work with shadow recovery!
The D810 has given me more of a cinematic flat profile to correct and has more resolving power with higher ISOs.
Less of that water-color look at higher ISOs, more detail, and more to work with for correction values.


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



If I were the suspicious type I'd speculate that you two were intentionally having an argument purely for the sake of out-Monty-geeking-Python-ing each other. At least it's not just a contradiction.

Edit: Damn! Meant to quote this post: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28982.msg576032#msg576032


----------



## Robin (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

I'll tell you what's wrong with this argument. It's dead. That's what's wrong with it.

No, no, it's eh...resting.

With apologies.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Robin said:


> I'll tell you what's wrong with this argument. It's dead. That's what's wrong with it.
> 
> No, no, it's eh...resting.
> 
> With apologies.



It's a remarkable bird the Norwegian Blue............


----------



## Eldar (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



privatebydesign said:


> Robin said:
> 
> 
> > I'll tell you what's wrong with this argument. It's dead. That's what's wrong with it.
> ...


I have spent an awful number of hours trying to find one, but they are so quiet and very difficult to find. Maybe this was the last one ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npjOSLCR2hE


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Eldar said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Robin said:
> ...



Well let's face it; they're not exactly gonna be loud are they


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Well that was a nice sidetrack to Monty. Maybe it's time we had a "killer joke" on CR.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

For discussions regarding DXO and DR, this important primer should be viewed before entering the "discussion"...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y


----------



## et31 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

I can't wait to pre-order the Canon 1Dx Mark III. 
I hear that it will have a whopping 22.3 megapixels and 18fps for $6K.
The year 2020 is too far away!


----------



## fentiger (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



et31 said:


> I can't wait to pre-order the Canon 1Dx Mark III.
> I hear that it will have a whopping 22.3 megapixels and 18fps for $6K.
> The year 2020 is too far away!


but it the Olympic year in Japan so canon are bound to have 20fps and 16 stops DR


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Don Haines said:


> For discussions regarding DXO and DR, this important primer should be viewed before entering the "discussion"...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y



Looks like CR has a ways to go yet!

Jack ;D


----------



## fegari (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



neuroanatomist said:


> et31 said:
> 
> 
> > I do love my D810 for landscapes (ISO <50) at 14.8 DR.
> ...



Ahh, the neurodude. Seems you just know way too much and this forum is starting to be small for your greatness. How about another hobby for you or at least stop bashing everyone else and always trying to win every little argument? relax


----------



## beardsquad (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



fegari said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > et31 said:
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



fegari said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > et31 said:
> ...



neuro is the root of neurotic. Just relax and ignore. Every once in awhile he does post something useful. Enjoy the presents when they are offered. Otherwise, don't feed the monster.


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



fegari said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > et31 said:
> ...



I personally don't think Neuro has done anything wrong. 99% of the time the people that try to debate with him are dead wrong, and when he's tried to tell them politely in the past they got confrontational and came out with even more ridiculous posts. I think Neuro's sarcastic posts these days spawn out of sheer exasperation.

The fact of the matter is Neuro is the smartest person in the room, and if you're going to come up with grandiose figures on the performance of something he is very knowledgeable about, he's going to chime in. I find it more unfortunate that people take such offence to being educated. 

*shrugs*


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



R1-7D said:


> fegari said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Oh I agree completely - nothing wrong - and he will deftly call out any BS claims made by others. It is just the ego-building (for him and several others) wordsmithing that dilutes the overall contributions he may make to the forum. You need to wade through a lot of "I am superior" posts to get to the ones that make an actual contribution. The overall effect is to reduce the SNR of this forum. To be honest, I had a huge ego myself a decade or so ago. What I eventually realized was that there was a great cost to maintaining its inflation that devalued its own existence. We need to teach without undo judgement upon those asking the questions.


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



R1-7D said:


> The fact of the matter is *Neuro is the smartest person in the room*, and if you're going to come up with grandiose figures on the performance of something he is very knowledgeable about, he's going to chime in. I find it more unfortunate that people take such offence to being educated.



Almost. There are some actual engineers and physicists on the board as well. I have seen him cordially take correction from them.

I think the root of the problem is that he embraces Occam's Razor while eschewing Hanlon's Razor.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Orangutan said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > The fact of the matter is *Neuro is the smartest person in the room*, and if you're going to come up with grandiose figures on the performance of something he is very knowledgeable about, he's going to chime in. I find it more unfortunate that people take such offence to being educated.
> ...



It is certainly not my intent to turn this into a personal attack. Many forum contributors make significant contributions to the benefit of the overall forum. My objective is to point out that some activity serves only to boost egos rather than educate the rest of the forum. I myself have found it useful to type posts/emails, ... only to delete them after the therapeutic value had been realized. The mantra at work is to hire the smartest person you can work with. We have turned away a lot of brilliant candidates because they failed the second part of that criterion. I have read numerous posts, typed up responses, and then used better judgement when I hit the delete button. No matter who (you think) you are, there is always someone smarter (and perhaps more aware of their place in the world). Thinking before you hit Post will undoubtedly improve the SNR of the forum.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Since I never studied psychology probably when I should have I now get to do it on CR!  Even a bad example can be a good example. Everyone contributes something but lets refrain from the nasty stuff.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

So back to the question, did you or are you going to preorder a 1DX MK II?

I went through B&H and just hoping to have some time to use it before taking a trip to Montana. Until then the 1DX will continue to be my workhorse for wildlife.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Jack Douglas said:


> Since I never studied psychology probably when I should have I now get to do it on CR!  Even a bad example can be a good example. Everyone contributes something but lets refrain from the nasty stuff.
> 
> Jack



Jack, you should think about going into politics.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



ERHP said:


> So back to the question, did you or are you going to preorder a 1DX MK II?
> 
> I went through B&H and just hoping to have some time to use it before taking a trip to Montana. Until then the 1DX will continue to be my workhorse for wildlife.



I pre-ordered one with the hope that it would arrive before April 22nd. That appears to be wishful thinking, but you can't win if you do not play.


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



JMZawodny said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



+1


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



JMZawodny said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Since I never studied psychology probably when I should have I now get to do it on CR!  Even a bad example can be a good example. Everyone contributes something but lets refrain from the nasty stuff.
> ...



What were you saying about insults?   8)


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Orangutan said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Honestly I meant no insult. I work with some very political personalities. They look at things a lot differently than I do. Fortunately, they listen to me and digest/spin things in a way to make progress.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Orangutan said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > The fact of the matter is *Neuro is the smartest person in the room*, and if you're going to come up with grandiose figures on the performance of something he is very knowledgeable about, he's going to chime in. I find it more unfortunate that people take such offence to being educated.
> ...



Pick me, pick me. I'm physicist who has been working in engineering for 20 years, and they still haven't noticed I don't have engineering degree.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



JMZawodny said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > So back to the question, did you or are you going to preorder a 1DX MK II?
> ...



I asked about seeing a demo unit earlier this week and was told not to expect anything until May... Hopefully know more when the Canon rep stops by in two weeks. If mine is overnighted before the end of April I will be much happier myself.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



JMZawodny said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > JMZawodny said:
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Hmm, my text didn't get in there?? Well, anyway my advice to myself is to keep my mouth shut! I'm not easily insulted. 

Expectations were too high for this camera but now that the dust has settled it seems to me that Canon did a lot and it's a very solid upgrade. I get the feeling that they simply can't compete as well as they'd like to in the sensor realm but I'm not disappointed in that area. I'm thrilled with the duel pixel AF for video.

Jack


----------



## et31 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Jack Douglas said:


> Hmm, my text didn't get in there?? Well, anyway my advice to myself is to keep my mouth shut! I'm not easily insulted.
> 
> Expectations were too high for this camera but now that the dust has settled it seems to me that Canon did a lot and it's a very solid upgrade. I get the feeling that they simply can't compete as well as they'd like to in the sensor realm but I'm not disappointed in that area. I'm thrilled with the duel pixel AF for video.
> 
> Jack



I agree. We all had higher expectations in some categories. I am still concerned that there is still enough to justify the $6K price tag. More video, of course, which is inevitable given the pressure from Sony and Panasonic. I just wish that a 1Dxs MII primarily made for enhanced photography could be released on top of the other one (but maybe it's too late for that in the marketing world and tastes have "changed" for good, given that the majority want an overall "all in one" camera). At least Canon is still top of the game (whew! sigh of relief after what Nikon released...even though Nikon does have double native ISO  Doh!). Perhaps a 5D Mk IV will have a good balance between MP, ISO, and speed this time (desperately needs the iTR of the 7D MK II, which is a derivative of the 1Dx). I am still going to hold off ordering until I see the IQ and low light noise performance between the two cameras in upcoming reviews. 

No new surprise: Canon's AF system is still the industry standard in technological delivery of speed and accuracy for sports, birding, and anything that needs close to immediate capture! Nikon surprisingly has made efforts to overhaul their AF system, which is good for them and those that need that system for their work. Could you imagine a 5DsR camera with the AF system and shutter speed of the 1Dx or a Nikon D810 with a D5 AF system and 3,720 shots per battery...wow that would be amazing! The engineers (...I mean the corp. marketeers :) don't want us to have "too much" in one camera unfortunately! 

Here is Nikon's D5 AF teaser below. I really want to see the new iTR tracking on the Canon with the whopping 360,000 RGB metering sensor.


----------



## msm (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Orangutan said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > The fact of the matter is *Neuro is the smartest person in the room*, and if you're going to come up with grandiose figures on the performance of something he is very knowledgeable about, he's going to chime in. I find it more unfortunate that people take such offence to being educated.
> ...



Really? Can you perhaps point out where that has happened?

All I see him respond with when corrected is straw man arguments, insults and psychiatric diagnoses, and generally refuses to admit he is wrong even if you throw proof right in his face. Have to wonder what kind of person spends probably hours every day of his life reading this forum and writing almost 10 posts a day of garbage like that for years. How about spending all that time and energy on something constructive instead?


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



 msm said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



Same goes here; we need to get off this topic. 


I am going to pre order the camera when I get back to Canada in March. I'm quite excited for the changes they've made. 

I just wish they illuminated the buttons. That's my biggest gripe...so it's nothing really major.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



et31 said:


> Here is Nikon's D5 AF teaser below. I really want to see the new iTR tracking on the Canon with the whopping 360,000 RGB metering sensor.



I am having difficulty interpreting what this little video is telling me. It is difficult to maintain the aim of a camera by watching video on a phone held up to the viewfinder. Nevertheless, I see the camera AF points wandering off to the left of the original target but the camera is not really focusing on anything until it locks onto a flash unit in the foreground at the end. Is this a tease or an epic fail? I wonder what the AF settings were.


----------



## et31 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



JMZawodny said:


> et31 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Nikon's D5 AF teaser below. I really want to see the new iTR tracking on the Canon with the whopping 360,000 RGB metering sensor.
> ...



I looked around some more. That gif was an extract from this video (still from an external recording device placed up to the viewfinder, but it shows a little more).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Fs-_rj1s5o

But still, only Canon has the magic menu that I know of...Nikon only said AF "fine tuning" available on their website, but has not specified to what capacity. Canon has been doing it since 2011! ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



JMZawodny said:


> et31 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Nikon's D5 AF teaser below. I really want to see the new iTR tracking on the Canon with the whopping 360,000 RGB metering sensor.
> ...



It shows that the D5 has trouble tracking subjects in very dark conditions. The D5 certainly isn't unique in that regard. 

[quote author=DPR]
One thing that was a bit disconcerting was the tendency for the AF system to display a flickering cloud of five or more AF points over a subject. Even when a subject remained completely still, the AF points would constantly flicker and move around. 
[/quote]

DPR said that about the 7DII - I wonder how they'll describe the D5. :


----------



## zim (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



neuroanatomist said:


> DPR said that about the 7DII - I wonder how they'll describe the D5. :



Dynamic updating with real-time constant feedback to ensure the finest accuracy in AF available.

I'm considering submitting my cv ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



et31 said:


> Nikon only said AF "fine tuning" available on their website, but has not specified to what capacity.



AF Fine Tune is Nikon's version of what Canon calls AF Microadjustment (AFMA) – the ability to calibrate specific lenses to a specific body to compensate for lens-specific front- or back-focusing. Both have offered it for years, Canon starting with the 1DIII, not sure when Nikon introduced it. 

The D5 and D500 automate the process, which is very convient although we don't yet know exactly how – or how well – it works. 

Reikan's FoCal software automates (or semi-automates for some cameras) the process for both Canon and Nikon. 

One notable difference is that Nikon allows only one value per lens, Canon stores two for zoom lenses (wide and tele, and they're often different), which IMO means Canon has the better version – I'll take manual and more accurate over automated and less accurate. 

Also worth noting that Sigma's implementation via their Dock is the best of all – multiple values per lens, including values linked to distances (optimal AFMA varies somewhat with distance, particularly with close subjects).


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



JMZawodny said:


> et31 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Nikon's D5 AF teaser below. I really want to see the new iTR tracking on the Canon with the whopping 360,000 RGB metering sensor.
> ...


It is showing lit focus points in tracking. It is just keep on focusing nearest object without missing. At the end it is even moved on to small card at the very beginning. There are so many points litting up on focus. Looks like Nikon shows all the focus points (selectable and unselectable) during servo tracking.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



zim said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > DPR said that about the 7DII - I wonder how they'll describe the D5. :
> ...


and matching with latest focusing capabilities offered by mirrorless. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



ritholtz said:


> It is showing lit focus points in tracking. It is just *keep on focusing nearest object without missing*. At the end it is even moved on to small card at the very beginning.



Sorry, but 'focusing on the nearest subject' isn't _tracking_...or phrased differently, it's failure to track. Moving to the new subject in front is a fail for an AF tracking system. Would you want your camera to switch focus from the player on the field to the waterboy who walks in front of the camera?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

I'm a little hesitant to make a Neuro comment but I feel compelled. Recently, I commented that I'd sure love the permanently lit focus point of the 1D IV, in the 1DX II. Neuro explained how it wasn't likely to happen and gave a plausible reason. I kept my hopes up and when it _did happen_ I did not make any snide remarks (that's not my style). Neuro's response was fine. 

He has been very helpful to me in other regards and I appreciate his knowledge. He sometimes is a little harsh in correcting comments from what appear to be "know it alls" spouting "nonsense" or the "doom and gloom demise of Canon". Personally, I'd just ignore the dodo birds, but that's me. 

And Dilbert, well I'd feel sorry for Dilbert, but he willingly plays the game and seems to take the buffeting well and after a couple years of viewing Dilbert comments I just smile and ignore what is pure nonsense and appreciate the odd bit of valid commentary. And finally, Neuro is sometimes wrong and reluctant to admit it like many of us. Shape up Neuro! 

I tend to keep quiet when there is a good chance I'd be wrong, preferring to just soak up all the knowledge that many have to contribute, and once in a while adding my 2 cents worth. I don't understand the compulsion that folk have in defending any manufacturer but I also have trouble keeping quiet when some high profile individual produces a video that is clearly deceptive and blatantly biased. Pro-Canon Ken and pro-Nikon whomever, bug me equally. 

I read CR for the humour. Twisted humour; perhaps.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

"Sorry, but 'focusing on the nearest subject' isn't tracking...or phrased differently, it's failure to track."

I love it - keep it up! ;D ;D ;D The truth stands on its own merit and the truth will ultimately triumph.

Jack


----------



## RGF (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*



Canon Rumors said:


> <p><em>You have until Saturday, February 27, 2016 to preorder a Canon EOS-1D X Mark II and get a free 64gb CFast card and CFast reader, that is a $300 value.</em></p>
> <p>You can now preorder the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II camera body and the WFT-E8A wifi accessory from these authorized Canon retailers.</p>
> <ul>
> 
> ...



4/25. Again I leave a few days before the newest body is announced. Just my luck.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*

I think that if you are going to buy the 1DX Mark II you will need more than a 64GB CFast card which makes this deal not all that special in my eyes. Unless you are only going to shoot stills in which case it is nice.

Two 64GB CF cards in the 1DX Mark I is fine, but that does not shoot 4K video.


----------



## KiagiJ (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*

I've preordered also  do u think recent preorders will make the first batch or have to wait for a later batch? 

To be honest I don't think the free card is much use anyway, as if u look into it the max write speed is 240mb/s which isn't quick enough for one second of 14 raw burst rate, it's kinda lame but useful as a backup card. If u want the ability for 14raws/s u have to get a better card. The 128gb sandisk even tho named the same in all other ways has a max write speed of 440mb/s so can handle it. Stupid the 64 same name same read speed is slower write speed grr. At least we get a free useful card reader hehe :/


----------



## fentiger (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*

SanDisk 64GB Extreme Pro (515MB/Sec) CFast 2.0 Memory Card
SanDisk 64GB Extreme Pro (515MB/Sec) CFast 2.0 Memory Card
£249.00
In Stock In Stock
Order within 7 hours 24 minutes
for Delivery on Saturday 27th February

Add to Basket
Designed in parallel with leading-edge camera manufacturers, the SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast 2.0 memory card offers more than twice the shot speed of today's fastest memory cards. As the next generation CFast 2.0 memory card, it delivers the speed and capacity professionals need for Full HD recording specifications, including high-definition 4K video recording. Next level write speeds help you keep up with the new generation of professional cameras and camcorders, while data transfer speeds of up to 515MB/s make your post-production workflow more efficient. And a 64GB capacity gives you plenty of room for large RAW image files and the high-quality video that broadcast and cinema demands. 
Be the first to write a review

ImagesReviewsSpecifications
Capacity	64
Type	CFast 2.0
Speed (x)	3433
MB/Sec Read	515
MB/Sec Write	440

here is a copy and paste from the WEX website for scandisk 64GB c fast note the write speed is the same as the 128 GB c fast. dunno where your getting your info Kiaglj, but it seems wrong


----------



## KiagiJ (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*

It's from the included card at B&H Photo in the US, here's the link and write speed info...

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1148515-REG/


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*



fentiger said:


> SanDisk 64GB Extreme Pro (515MB/Sec) CFast 2.0 Memory Card
> SanDisk 64GB Extreme Pro (515MB/Sec) CFast 2.0 Memory Card
> £249.00
> In Stock In Stock
> ...



The write speed on the SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast 2.0 Memory Card 64GB is up to 240 MB/s, whereas on the 128GB card it is up 440MB/s.

From the horses mouth:

https://www.sandisk.com/home/memory-cards/cfast/extremepro-cfast-2

Many people often confuse read and write speeds, or just look at what the read speed is without looking for the write speed - which may be what you have done. In this case KiagiJ was correct about the write speeds.


----------



## fentiger (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*

my apologies, looks like WEX have cocked up!


----------



## KiagiJ (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*

That's cool. I guess u could still get 14fps in JPEG hmm


----------



## fentiger (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*

the scandisk 128GB c fast 440 write speed is £700 so won't be buying that, my thoughts are if canon thinks the 64GB card is sufficient for 14fps raw then it should be, there are others more knowledgeable on this forum so i would leave it to them to say so


----------



## KiagiJ (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*

That's a crazy price, sandisk or lexar 128 here are 250 quid equivelant. You could just order from here

It's just logic and math that it can't handle 14 raws at 25gb each being 350gb or 14 raw+jpegs being 420gb, if it can handle both those formats at 14fps which maybe it can't anyway


----------



## KiagiJ (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*

Lexar also have a fast 64gb option for 'just' $190


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*

Personally, Jack, I think Neuro and Dilbert are the same person with Multiple Personality Disorder  :



Jack Douglas said:


> I'm a little hesitant to make a Neuro comment but I feel compelled. Recently, I commented that I'd sure love the permanently lit focus point of the 1D IV, in the 1DX II. Neuro explained how it wasn't likely to happen and gave a plausible reason. I kept my hopes up and when it _did happen_ I did not make any snide remarks (that's not my style). Neuro's response was fine.
> 
> He has been very helpful to me in other regards and I appreciate his knowledge. He sometimes is a little harsh in correcting comments from what appear to be "know it alls" spouting "nonsense" or the "doom and gloom demise of Canon". Personally, I'd just ignore the dodo birds, but that's me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



PureClassA said:


> Personally, Jack, I think Neuro and Dilbert are the same person with Multiple Personality Disorder  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that just kick started my day! Thanks! ;D

Jack


----------



## Pompo (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



expatinasia said:


> Why would anyone pre-order? A serious question.
> 
> What is so incredibly urgent that you can't wait a few months until after it has shipped?



The title of this post is your answer, so you can get a free cfast card and a reader! Besides I pre-ordered it the day it was announced even before they had the special deal with free card and reader, because I want to get it/use it as soon as it ships.


----------



## GuyF (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*

Here in the UK you've got until 1st Oct to buy a 1DX2 and still get the free card/reader.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



Pompo said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone pre-order? A serious question.
> ...



Like I said in a later post, the 64GB CFast card is not all that useful, especially if you plan on using the 4K capabilities on the 1DX Mark II. And as it USB 3.0 I would probably just connect the laptop direct to the camera.

I am sure it is going to be an amazing camera, I just want to test it first. I am funny like that! ;D Hopefully will be able to do that early April.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II*



expatinasia said:


> Pompo said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



Out here in India, I've placed my pre-order will the local Canon dealer. Canon dealers are bundling the Sandisk 128GB CFast card and the card reader with the 1DX2. 

Not sure I would have been so quick in placing the preorder had only a 64GB card been on offer.


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*

Does anyone know if you need to put an actual despot down to preorder, or can I just add my name to the list? I'm buying in Canada but live in the UK currently.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*



R1-7D said:


> Does anyone know if you need to put an actual despot down to preorder, or can I just add my name to the list? I'm buying in Canada but live in the UK currently.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Despotism

I know you British try to spread your ways, but Canada is free now. Mostly.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*

Hi tpatana. 
I was about to post and ask just how this helped answer the question feeling it was most unhelpful. Then I saw it and LOL you caught that one just right. ;D
Assuming that R1-7D actually meant deposit can anyone help? 

Cheers, Graham. 



tpatana said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if you need to put an actual despot down to preorder, or can I just add my name to the list? I'm buying in Canada but live in the UK currently.
> ...


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*

Hahaha 

Yes, I meant "deposit"! It's my iPhone's fault for auto-correct, and my fault for not rereading what I wrote carefully enough. 




Valvebounce said:


> Hi tpatana.
> I was about to post and ask just how this helped answer the question feeling it was most unhelpful. Then I saw it and LOL you caught that one just right. ;D
> Assuming that R1-7D actually meant deposit can anyone help?
> 
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II, Free CFast Card & Reader About to End*



R1-7D said:


> Does anyone know if you need to put an actual despot down to preorder, or can I just add my name to the list? I'm buying in Canada but live in the UK currently.



It depends on the retailer, for instance B&H ran my credit card within 24 hours for my 1DX MkII preorder, Adorama don't run the card until the item is in stock and ready to ship. So get in touch with the specific retailers you are interested in buying from and find out their specific policies.


----------

